# Old Stuff ... Pics / old Ads etc



## Doc

Interesting to see ads from times past.   

I ran into these from Nov 63 when President Kennedy was assassinated.  

Car Ads:


----------



## Doc

A few more car ads all from Nov 63:


----------



## Doc

And a few Dept Store ads and misc from Nov 63:


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## road squawker

......


----------



## Doc

I do not remember gas that cheap, but when it was 33 cents a gallon I had the family station wagon and ran out of gas right by a service station.   The two guys with me helped me push it up to the gas pumps.   We checked our pockets and came up with 50 cents.   Bought 50 cents worth of gas and were on our way.  LOL   Those were the days.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> I do not remember gas that cheap, but when it was 33 cents a gallon I had the family station wagon and ran out of gas right by a service station.   The two guys with me helped me push it up to the gas pumps.   We checked our pockets and came up with 50 cents.   Bought 50 cents worth of gas and were on our way.  LOL   Those were the days.





I remember getting a free drinking glass or silverware with a fill up.  The Texaco station gave S&H Green Stamps and the Sinclair station gave Plaid stamps


----------



## FrancSevin

I remember gas wars back in 1964.  12 cents per gallon!

 Buying more than 8 gallons often got one a 4 piece steak knife set or even a 5 transistor pocket radio! 

 There's more.

 An attendant not only filled the tank for you, He cleaned your windshield AND checked your oil.  If you were a woman, he would likely ask if he could check your tire pressures.

 All done politely, with courtesy, and a smile. 

 And best of all...;HE SPOKE ENGLISH!


----------



## JimVT

had it delivered for 12 cents


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I remember getting a free drinking glass or silverware with a fill up.  The Texaco station gave S&H Green Stamps and the Sinclair station gave Plaid stamps



I remember Sohio stations having the cartoon B.C. drinking glasses.
I think the Sinclair stations is where Mom would collect green stamps, then once the book was filled would go to the green stamp store and get blenders, lamps, luggage.. you name it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Memories!


----------



## tiredretired

I go back to 3 gallons of gas for a buck.  Cheapest I can remember.

Anyone remember what S&H stood for?  Highlight below if not.

*Sperry & Hutchinson.* 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> I go back to 3 gallons of gas for a buck.  Cheapest I can remember.
> 
> Anyone remember what S&H stood for?
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Yep.  Seems like some of the stores spelled it out.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

PG, I remember that sign now.  

Must have been one of the other stations in town with the plaid stamps. 

I’ll ask my brother next time we talk. We almost always play “do you remember?” Or “whatever happened to . . .”


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> PG, I remember that sign now.
> 
> Must have been one of the other stations in town with the plaid stamps.
> 
> I’ll ask my brother next time we talk. We almost always play “do you remember?” Or “whatever happened to . . .”



The plaid ones were Top Value stamps.
With the elephant


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The plaid ones were Top Value stamps.
> With the elephant



Nope, Plaid Stamps. 

I never knew there were TWO redemption stampd with a plaid theme. 

Found the pics on eBay. 


https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Plaid-St...FYAAOSwgc1ayPiM:sc:USPSFirstClass!20158!US!-1


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Nope, Plaid Stamps.
> 
> I never know there were TWO redemption stampd with a plaid theme.
> 
> Found the pics on eBay.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Plaid-St...FYAAOSwgc1ayPiM:sc:USPSFirstClass!20158!US!-1



Hmm, before my time old boy...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hmm, before my time old boy...




Well, I know for sure it was before zip codes!


----------



## deand1

Believe this:  There was a GAS WAR in the early '60's in my town, that was on US 60-70, a two lane highway between LA and Phoenix.  The lowest price I remember for regular gas at that time (leaded by the way), was 24.9 cents.  We did a lot of "Dragging Hobsonway" as teens then.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Most stations had only two grades back then regular and ethyl. Texaco called them Fire Chief and Sky Chief


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> Most stations had only two grades back then *regular and ethyl.* Texaco called them Fire Chief and Sky Chief



Anyone remember Groucho's old joke?  Filler up with Ethyl, if you don't have Ethyl use Myrtle.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> I go back to 3 gallons of gas for a buck. Cheapest I can remember.
> 
> Anyone remember what S&H stood for? Highlight below if not.
> 
> *Sperry & Hutchinson.*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Sperry & Hutchison

 Main offices were in Northlake Chicago IL if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The merchants in my home town had their own stamp system in an effort to keep customers in town rather than drive 20 miles to the big city.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Probably no one here who remembers this but I’m sure you’ve heard of it. 

Rebuilding City Hall, San Francisco 1906


----------



## Catavenger

I remember my mom got a pretty good set of drinking glasses with the S&H stamps. Later she got me a pair of binoculars, not cheap toys either they were good binoculars.
I kept them until a few years ago when I gave to my sister to pass on to her grandson.
Then there was that so called shortage. My dad and the other old timers said there wouldn't be any "_shortage" _once gas hit a buck a gallon. Of course they were right.


----------



## mla2ofus

Who remembers getting free glassware in boxes of laundry detergent??
                                   Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Before cell phones and social networks . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Unfoldind the cassette insert . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

mla2ofus said:


> Who remembers getting free glassware in boxes of laundry detergent??
> Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

In grade school, if we brought in change for the donation, we'd get a pin to wear proudly the rest of the day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dad used to have a bunch of these.
Only his had naked women


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Golden Arches and 15 cent burgers . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Correct me if I’m wrong . . .

‘56 Thunderbird and ‘56 Olds Rocket 88. (Might be ‘55’s. I’m slipping in my old age. When I was a kid I could have not only identified the year I could quote option packages  )


----------



## road squawker

jim slagle said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong . . .
> 
> ‘56 Thunderbird and ‘56 Olds Rocket 88. (Might be ‘55’s. I’m slipping in my old age. When I was a kid I could have not only identified the year I could quote option packages  )



The bodys were the same.


The Rocket V8 was 324 cubic inches, with a two-barrel, 170 horsepower engine.
The Super 88s came had a 4 barrel and made 185 horsepower.


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong . . .
> 
> ‘56 Thunderbird and ‘56 Olds Rocket 88. (Might be ‘55’s. I’m slipping in my old age. When I was a kid I could have not only identified the year I could quote option packages  )


That's a '56 Crown Victoria Ford.
And a '55 Olds
'56 olds had the back up lights in the red taillight assy.

I owned a '56 Pontiac which shared the same body parts except for the front clip and taillight Assy's.

I also owned a '57 Thunderbird 312 V/8 which had the fins. It would do 150 MPH if you believed the speedometer. Scary at that top speed. Everything in the car shakes.


----------



## Doc

I do not remember this, McDonalds didn't come to my little town until 1970 or so.   We had Burger Chef and BBF in the 60's.   McDonalds ran them off when they came to town.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> That's a '56 Crown Victoria Ford.
> And a '55 Olds
> '56 olds had the back up lights in the red taillight assy.
> 
> I owned a '56 Pontiac which shared the same body parts except for the front clip and taillight Assy's.
> 
> I also owned a '57 Thunderbird 312 V/8 which had the fins. It would do 150 MPH if you believed the speedometer. Scary at that top speed. *Everything in the car shakes.*



Including the driver.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 100971



You are bad!


----------



## pirate_girl

The Frito Bandito pencil topper.
They came inside bags of Fritos corn chips.
Thought to be an eraser by many kids, but it wasn't.

Me; 4th grade.. Sister Mary Annunciata.
She walks over, grabs my no.2 pencil, takes it off, drops it in her desk drawer, slams it shut.

Thus the end of my relationship with the Bandito.


----------



## Doc

Car Prices Fall 1969


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Whoa!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Whoa!



You can say that again!


----------



## Doc

Back in 1981 ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

1985 Kmart ad for VHS recorder


----------



## pirate_girl

3 hours..


----------



## Doc

1958 Cost of Living


----------



## Doc

I'm not old enough to remember a car lot with these old cars  ..... are you?


----------



## JimVT

girls only wearing dresses to school


----------



## Doc

JimVT said:


> girls only wearing dresses to school


I remember that, but I went to parochial school (Catholic).  Boys had to wear dress shirts and ties, girls had the kewl catholic school girl skirts they had to wear.     No more than 1 inch or 2 inches above the knee (I forget which), still they sure looked cute.


----------



## jimbo

JimVT said:


> girls only wearing dresses to school



My year younger sister was caught in that trap.  Girls had to wear dresses, even at recess, and since they couldn't show panties, could not use the bars or engage in most activities.   Including playing jacks if it involved swuatting or kneeing.

A compromise was finally reached by allowing shorts under dresses, but the skirts stayed on and the shorts came off before class time.


----------



## Doc

Remember  ..... turning over the ODO
This was on a 99 Ford 7.3 diesel, 1 million miles.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Remember  ..... turning over the ODO
> This was on a 99 Ford 7.3 diesel, 1 million miles.



My '99 Ford with the 7.3 diesel just passed 80K miles.


----------



## pirate_girl

Loved this!
Some of them are a little lower in sound like Zsa Zsa and the car one.
Everything from Rod Serling and a '71 LTD to Don Meredith and Lipton iced tea.
[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FoKBbZz79hs&time_continue=1066"]Vintage Celebrity Commercials (Vol. 1) 1950s, 1960s, 1970s - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Cost of living 40 years ago ....
1978 Cost of Living expenses.


----------



## Doc

1978 Cost of Living


----------



## Doc

Those were the days ....


----------



## Doc

McDonalds Menu 1972


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> McDonalds Menu 1972


Chances are they had real meat in their burgers back then. I haven't eaten there in years. Maybe twice in 15 years.


----------



## Doc

If only some dealers could roll back prices to 1957.

1957 Chevrolet Ad:


----------



## luvs

yep-- too well-- 
-stone-washing jeans,-- w/ pleats
-neon
-spandex
-hi-tops
-sweatbands
-bad bands
-hair involving so many tall bangs & a can of hairspray
-perms
-i've fallen, and i can't get......' ads (yet, they play 'em here, 2018)
-nintendo, sega-- luv 'em all 
-wesson oil ads 
-hi-top sneakers
-fraggle rock, that made my 80's, as well as my family & pals


----------



## Doc

Remember pricing a PC with a huge 10 megabyte hard drive.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fotomat . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Detroit . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Childhood . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Childhood . . .




 I was reminded of this today at Christmas.  My Kids/grandkids opened Nintendo, Pokémon games and gimmicks of which I had no experience or clue.

 Remember when it made you proud and happy to see you children and grandchildren excited to get the same kind of toys and gifts  that you did when a child?

 You know, like bicycles, Chutes and Ladders and Red Rider BB guns.


----------



## mla2ofus

One Christmas money was really tight. I made wooden toys for the three kids and got them a refrigerator box(remember them?) to make a playhouse. They enjoyed those as much if not more than store bought toys. 
Mike


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> One Christmas money was really tight. I made wooden toys for the three kids and got them a refrigerator box(remember them?) to make a playhouse. They enjoyed those as much if not more than store bought toys.
> Mike



One year my grandfather took an appliance box, painted it with aluminum paint and a red nose cone. He made a Flash Gordon spaceship with portholes and ray guns. We wore that thing out.

The next year he painted a similar box army green with yellow tank treads on the sides, cut big holes in the middle so we could get inside and see where we were going. It was no more than a big tube of painted cardboard but,,,;When you crawled on hands and knees it went forward.

A little physical effort mixed with imagination and the tank could ram any enemy. Even take out the space ship. Those were great gifts with which one could not possibly interest todays kids.


----------



## pirate_girl

How about this?


----------



## Doc

I must be old.  I remember most of these.


----------



## Doc

1950s Sears Runabout ? w motor/trailer $1299!


----------



## pirate_girl

Men's 70s fashion.

Guy on the left looks like he's listening to directions.
Guy in middle looks bored senseless.
Guy on the right is like, yeah.. I know I got it goin on.
Lol


----------



## Doc

Remember Rack component stereo systems.  I still have one ....I did take the bodacious cassette player out of it though (know anyone that wants to buy a top of the line cassette player)


----------



## 300 H and H

Doc,

Maybe you should hang onto that cassett deck..

Remember when turntables were worth nothing? Have you priced a top of the line turn table lately, from back in the day? Prices are going up think. So has the price of old records. I think there are new ones being made today as well.

Cassett tapes actually do a pretty good job of copying music, if you are talking top of the line tapes anyway... Who knows, could there be a day when lots of folks want them once again? Nostalgia perhaps???? It is how ever true today isn't that day lol....

Just my 2 cents..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> 1950s Sears Runabout &#55357;&#56996; w motor/trailer $1299!



Remember??/ Hell yes I remember
The Boat pictured was an Arkansas traveler build with an Elgin outboard motor. Arkansas traveler was the Chevy of boats often equipped with Scot Atwater outboards. This Sears version was simply rebadged.

Sears Roebuck brought recreational boating to the general public as they sold 'em by the thousands

At one time Chrysler marine owned Elgin Motors and had boats badged Chrysler built by LoneStar. I still own a 55 HP and a 100HP Chrysler motor

I worked at a JCCA summer camp in the 60's teaching water skiing/sailing/canoeing. We had a fleet of four of those boats as pictured in the ad. I also was the mechanic who had to keep things running. The Elgin motors were crap.

I convinced the camp director to switch motors to 40 HP Johnsons in 1965. By 1967 we had tri-hull "bass boats" with pedestal steering. With a rear facing bow seat and low gunnels, they were ideal for teaching waterski sports. The rear facing observer made it safe for the skipper and skier. Plus they kept the bow down for faster "out of the hole"achievement of plane.

That said, the Arkansas travelers repowered with Johnson 28's were used as chase boats on our Lake of the Ozarks canoe'rs for years. Well built tough little boats. 

Thanks for reminding me of the best summers of my youth.


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Doc,
> 
> Maybe you should hang onto that cassett deck..
> 
> Remember when turntables were worth nothing? Have you priced a top of the line turn table lately, from back in the day? Prices are going up think. So has the price of old records. I think there are new ones being made today as well.
> 
> Cassett tapes actually do a pretty good job of copying music, if you are talking top of the line tapes anyway... Who knows, could there be a day when lots of folks want them once again? Nostalgia perhaps???? It is how ever true today isn't that day lol....
> 
> Just my 2 cents..
> 
> Regards, Kirk


Siting in my late father's abandoned house is a virtual copy of that rack component set. I think I'm gonna retrieve it.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Awesome Superman poster from the 50's that could still be used today.


----------



## Junkman

Bet that no one remembers this!!


----------



## Doc

How about a 67 Camaro for 2200 dollars.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> Remember Rack component stereo systems. I still have one ....I did take the bodacious cassette player out of it though (know anyone that wants to buy a top of the line cassette player)



give him a break (my Dad) ; he's w/ God--


----------



## luvs

dammit doc, u said 'bodacious'-- i'm looking to gain snooze, not lose my mind & snooze to reminiscing over 80's/90's items-- 
 u rock-- i luv 80's items
 namely, golden girls stuff &, well, not my Mom's tresses--


----------



## Doc

Older than dirt quiz.  

I wonder about the premise of this quiz.  If you were really older than dirt you would not remember any of this as your memory would be goneski.    :th_lmao:

Don't recall a 5 and dime but we did have 5 and 10 stores as in Ben Franklin 5 & 10.   Or am I losing it?


----------



## bczoom

Oh, crap.  I'm older than dirt.
Butch wax and Studebakers were a little before my time but I knew of them.
Roller skate keys - Don't recall those but didn't roller skate much.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Older than dirt quiz.
> 
> I wonder about the premise of this quiz. If you were really older than dirt you would not remember any of this as your memory would be goneski. :th_lmao:
> 
> Don't recall a 5 and dime but we did have 5 and 10 stores as in Ben Franklin 5 & 10. Or am I losing it?




I'm older than dirt.

everything on the list!!!


Skate keys??/ yes, I used to pull my brothers, who were wearing the clip on skates, behind my Schwinn 3 speed to practice water skiing.

Milk delivered in glass bottles?? yes. I remember a horse drawn milk wagon and the horse knew every stop.
45 RPM records, hell I still have the old 78 RPM records and a wind up Victrola.

Had an Uncle who wouldn't own anything but a Stude.

And my metal Lunch box said Roy Rogers!!!!!
 Anyone remember 56 in 56.  Lee Iacocca's Ford sales campaign???
https://www.autonews.com/article/20030616/SUB/306160757/iacocca-from-56-for-56-to-company-president


----------



## Doc

I'm older than dirt too.  
I don't remember blackjack gum.  I saw old studebakers but don't recall seeing one on the road ...otherwise I remember all of them.

-----------------------------
anyone remember this ad from 1964?


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I'm older than dirt too.
> I don't remember blackjack gum. I saw old studebakers but don't recall seeing one on the road ...otherwise I remember all of them.
> 
> -----------------------------
> anyone remember this ad from 1964?



LOL


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Older than dirt quiz.
> 
> I wonder about the premise of this quiz.  If you were really older than dirt you would not remember any of this as your memory would be goneski.    :th_lmao:
> 
> Don't recall a 5 and dime but we did have 5 and 10 stores as in Ben Franklin 5 & 10.   Or am I losing it?



Older than dirt?  Must be, cause I remember every item on that list!


----------



## Doc

yep


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Remember Rack component stereo systems.  I still have one ....I did take the bodacious cassette player out of it though (know anyone that wants to buy a top of the line cassette player)



How did I miss this one.  Hell Yah, I still got one.  I don't know why, it hasn't been connected to the big ol' speakers or even plugged in for years.  It's full of Sony components too.  A bunch of LPs are stored underneath and dozens of cassette tapes on top.  

I got it as a Christmas present from my wife in 1986 (I think?)


----------



## bczoom

I just thought of one to remember.

Ever live in a rural area where the address was the same for several houses and they put the letters A, B, C... after the house #? (E.g. 120A, 120B)

Where I grew up, there were 7 houses on over 100 acres and we shared the same number, just had a letter after it.

Where I live now, it wasn't until about 15-20 years ago they dropped that and gave every house it's own number.  I remember when we bought the place, I thought it sucked having the B attached to our address.  It sounded like we lived in an apartment but we have over 10 acres.


----------



## Doc

Never heard of that BC.   
I grew up mostly in one town or another.  We had 3 or 4 digits for our house number.   Now we live out in the sticks and everyone has 5 digits in their house number.   When giving the address out people think I stuttered.   

A co worker lives out a Rural route and we were invited over for dinner.   He told me his house was 8.36 miles out the road.   Me being me ..I had to ask how the hell did you get it down to .36?  What did you use to measure that last digit?  He told me the house numbers on that road are equivalent to how many miles from the 4 lane.   Pretty kewl.   First I'd heard of any place doing that.   Great for 911 calls.


----------



## bczoom

The 911 calls was a big reason they made each house a different number around here.

Never really measured how distance from the end of the road to my house but our 2 adjoining houses with 480' of frontage covers about 24-30 house numbers.


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> I'm older than dirt too.
> I don't remember blackjack gum. I saw old studebakers but don't recall seeing one on the road ...otherwise I remember all of them.
> 
> -----------------------------
> anyone remember this ad from 1964?


i know most of 'em-- i'll be 38; doc, blackjack gum-- if u knew of beeman's & clove gum, they're of a different genre then my https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...UKEwi5n8P5s_XgAhUux1kKHSyQD_kQ9aACCJQC&adurl=genre, tho u could find/can get 'em if u look about pgh.-- i would chew clove & beeman's when we would buy them~~


----------



## luvs

baseball cards w/ gum in them, & 'garbage pail kids' cards--
& yo-yo's~~


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Harley Davisdon . . .


----------



## Doc

Top 10 March 29 1963

I've heard of number 1.and number 10   Can't say I've ever heard any of the others.   How about you?


----------



## Doc

I thought I was just to young for the 1963 top ten 
I am plenty old enough for the 1972 top 10  and should remember or recognize them all.    I cannot recall 3, 6 or 8.   
Do you remember them all?


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> I thought I was just to young for the 1963 top ten
> I am plenty old enough for the 1972 top 10  and should remember or recognize them all.    I cannot recall 3, 6 or 8.
> Do you remember them all?



I do not recall #8.  I always thought #1 was a horse with no legs.  Oh well.  

Joe Tex was an interesting character. He had an ongoing feud with James Brown, whom he did not like at all.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd have to listen to number 6 to see if I remember it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup.
Just listened to the intro on YouTube.
It's annoying.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Top 10 March 29 1963
> 
> I've heard of number 1.and number 10   Can't say I've ever heard any of the others.   How about you?



I knew 8 out of 10 and I was 16 years old living in Scotland.  Maybe we weren't so cut off from civilization as I thought.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> I thought I was just to young for the 1963 top ten
> I am plenty old enough for the 1972 top 10  and should remember or recognize them all.    I cannot recall 3, 6 or 8.
> Do you remember them all?



Yup, another 8 out of 10.  I must have been pretty hip in those days.


----------



## Doc

We had a Sears and a Montgomery Wards in our town when I was growing up.  These were the equivalent to the big box stores of today.   They had about everything ...but I sure do not remember Dogs being sold in their catalogs.   I guess they were in 1958.   Anyone remember?

*Did you know you could buy an actual live dog from the Montgomery Ward catalog in 1958? Man, you truly could get everything at Wards back in the day! *


----------



## tiredretired

Yep, I do remember that.  Man, that was a few years ago.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> We had a Sears and a Montgomery Wards in our town when I was growing up. These were the equivalent to the big box stores of today. They had about everything ...but I sure do not remember Dogs being sold in their catalogs. I guess they were in 1958. Anyone remember?
> 
> *Did you know you could buy an actual live dog from the Montgomery Ward catalog in 1958? Man, you truly could get everything at Wards back in the day! *


 
 I have a still running 1953 Montgomery Wards chest freezer in my garage.
I also have a 1969  Montgomery Wards Microwave  in a wall mount cabinet over the stove. Still works perfectly.

 But, I'm gonna suggest a dog from that time era would likely not be barking today.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> I have a still running 1953 Montgomery Wards chest freezer in my garage.
> I also have a 1969  Montgomery Wards Microwave  in a wall mount cabinet over the stove. Still works perfectly.
> 
> But, I'm gonna suggest a dog from that time era would likely not be barking today.



We bought a late 50's Wards upright freezer in 1979  and ran it until 2009 when we got rid of it.  It was still running great at -30F.  Remarkable.  Only problem, it used so much electricity, the local nuke plant would call and complain every time it cycled on.


----------



## Doc

Top 10 March 31 1964 

I remember most of these except 6 and 9, I suspect if I heard those I would recognize them.  I listened to these on a little transistor radio.   To kewl.   LOL


----------



## Doc

Another top 10 list.   This one from April 2nd 1982

I thought I was simply to young to remember some of the songs from the 60's.  Can't use that excuse for not remembering these.  Our kids were young then and I was working 60 hours a week but I still listened to music.  I cannot recall 2, 4, 5, 8, 9 and 10.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I did pretty good on the previous two but almost bombed out on this one.  I possibly knew 3 but would have to hear them to be sure.  I guess that I left my "Hipness" in the 70s.    

Actually I was in my early 30s and too busy with work and other stuff to bother much about music.


----------



## tiredretired

10 /10  for 64 & 82.  I was a groovy bastard.


----------



## Doc

Hair in the 60's.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Hair in the 60's.



10 bucks says they used Aqua Net in the red can.
My aunt Rosemary used it.
Her hairdo could have survived a monsoon.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I miss . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> I miss . . .



The more I think about this one the more it upsets me.


----------



## luvs

different genre--
~1980's/1990's-- they kinda merge
--tiffany (sp)
--new kids on the block
--poison/guns 'n roses/skid row 
--leotards, sweatbands
 --hair, & overwhelming amounts of that, usually way too tall & w/ a bad stylist in its wake 
 --scrunchies; usually neon
 --spandex
 --jogging suits w/ not-cute tapering
 --hair gel, hairspray, sun-in, & actual tanning w/ spf 2 suntan oil..... yep
 --fluorescent items
 --glitter glue
 --canvas shoes
 --hypercolor
 --tapes
 --boom-boxes
 --lite yogurt
 that end all & be all~~ 
 Mom-jeans, in all their Mom-jean/stonewashed/pleated/high-waisted/198-/-ish-esque glory




there's so many others--


----------



## Jim_S RIP

1965 Chevys. I had a 65 stepside instead of the fleetside.


----------



## pirate_girl

Limewire.


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> 1965 Chevys. I had a 65 stepside instead of the fleetside.


I had a stake body like the blue one pictured.  Only it was Kelly Green.  Drove it for the JCCA out of St Louis to their summer camp. Hauled camper kids with canoes for overnight river trips.
 One never sees 6 to 15 year old kids loaded up in a stake body today.


----------



## Doc

Starsky, Hutch and Huggy Bear then and now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Before people were offended by flags, expression or simply breathing wrong.
Yes, I remember those days.
Thank God.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Yup.
> View attachment 113805


Yep ...that's when they used to go off the air.  Now the rebroadcast shows all night long.


----------



## pirate_girl

I sure remember what this means.


----------



## Doc

Top 10 April 29 1965  


Yep, I remember all of these.


----------



## Doc

They don't make em like this anymore.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> They don't make em like this anymore.


True.
Movies or actors


----------



## thepooguy

playing with silver mercury in 7th grade science class.   chewing on lead sinkers while fishing.


----------



## pirate_girl

When I was 5 years old, my Grams bought me this little doll that was rubber.
The doll came with clothes, hats, boots and shoes that were also rubber.
I loved that doll, even though I wasn't really a girly girl.
To this day, I can't remember what it was called.
Some have suggested the flatsy doll.
After a Google search that's not it.
I'm sure it was made by Mattel.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> When I was 5 years old, my Grams bought me this little doll that was rubber.
> The doll came with clothes, hats, boots and shoes that were also rubber.
> I loved that doll, even though I wasn't really a girly girl.
> To this day, I can't remember what it was called.
> Some have suggested the flatsy doll.
> After a Google search that's not it.
> I'm sure it was made by Mattel.



https://www.dollreference.com/mattel_dolls1960s.html


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> https://www.dollreference.com/mattel_dolls1960s.html



Found it on Pinterest, Jim!
They are Twinkie dolls made by Marx.

Gee, I could get one like I had on etsy for only $499.00 plus tax.
Accessories included.
Yikes!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Do you remember 1984


----------



## pirate_girl

I remember a Gulf station at the corner of 4th and Main in Delphos.
1971.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sometimes the stress . . .


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> Sometimes the stress . . .


same here!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> same here!!!!



Who would have thought . . .

Still available:

https://www.amazon.com/World-Confec...garettes&qid=1560099860&s=gateway&sr=8-3&th=1


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes.
Recorded Led Zeppelin live concert off The King Biscuit Flower Hour/Best of the Biscuit.
Off of radio station WCIT @ midnight.
Tape got stuck in player.
1975.


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't remember these.
All the supplies a kid needed to pretend smoke.
59 cents lol


----------



## Doc

Slipped right by me ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes.
Before Walmart lol


----------



## Bannedjoe

I remember as a kid, having just about everything a young boy needed right in his pockets.
On any given day emptying them would most likely produce:

A book of matches.
A Barlow 2 blade pocket knife.
A few firecrackers.
A crumpled up picture of a tit cut from some kids fathers playboy.
A .22 bullet or two.
A sucrets tin with a couple cigarettes.
A roll of red caps.

I know there were more things that I can't recall, that most likely would get a kid these days labeled as something, put in jail, or permanently put on the no fly list.

We'd all probably still be in jail today if the current thinking applied back then.
We were absolute sexual molesting predators because every now and then, we might sneak up on a pretty girl and steal a kiss.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I'm still not sure how we got hours of enjoyment out of these, but we did.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Then somehow, some of our friends parents decided they didn't like their kids anymore, or else decided they needed to be weaponized at school.

I'm willing to bet you couldn't even get on to a plane today with these in your pocket.


----------



## Bannedjoe

How about these stupid things?
The "Footsie"

I remember seeing more of them hanging from power lines than I do seeing people actually playing with them.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Then, it almost goes without mentioning....
This child extermination game.


----------



## Doc

I remember Jarts.   Fun game ruined by PC bullshit.   To old for the others I guess, as I never played them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> How about these stupid things?
> The "Footsie"
> 
> I remember seeing more of them hanging from power lines than I do seeing people actually playing with them.


I liked those.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> I liked those.


So did my sisters.
I guess somehow it was more of a girl thing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> So did my sisters.
> I guess somehow it was more of a girl thing.



The boys would've looked like sissies hopping around with those things.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> The boys would've looked like sissies hopping around with those things.



It' probably why they ended up in power lines.


----------



## Doc

do you remember ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> ...



I remember my Mom bitching about it costing $5 to fill up her huge family truckster station wagon.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> View attachment 116398



Yep.
With the pointy end of a bottle opener.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cigarette machines.
Used to be in restaurants, usually near the exit.
We used to sneak in a place called The Line Up and buy a pack after school.
With the lunch money we saved from skipping lunch for smokes.


----------



## Bannedjoe

nixon said:


> View attachment 116398



Not only do I remember the cork as a kid, I remember the taste of that cork soaked with beer.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Cigarette machines.
> Used to be in restaurants, usually near the exit.
> We used to sneak in a place called The Line Up and buy a pack after school.
> With the lunch money we saved from skipping lunch for smokes.
> View attachment 116399



We certainly felt like we were getting away with hell, huh?

I never understood the little sign on the machines.
Why were the guys who worked deep in the ground digging up coal, gold and diamonds prohibited from buying cigarettes?:th_lmao:


----------



## Bamby

You know that there were other non-painful products available even way back then. Wise mothers choose this for two reasons one its effective but two it had a painful enough sting to impart a secondary punishment for being careless and getting oneself hurt.


----------



## Bannedjoe




----------



## Doc

Want to feel really old? "Eddie Haskell" is now 76, "Wally Cleaver" is now 74, and "the Beaver" is now 71


----------



## Millsboro

Damn Doc,  that does make me feel old!   Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's an old menu from a Woolworth's lunch counter.
Wish I knew the year.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bannedjoe

Or why I hated my Uncle's.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

....


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Cost of living 1952


----------



## Doc

Remember when ....1984


----------



## Doc

Comments from 1957 ....


----------



## Bamby

Doc said:


> do you remember ....



You know a while back I was reflecting back on my life. One of the conclusions I did come to was my Mom was a lot cagier than I ever gave her credit for.

She was a big fan of Mercurochrome herself and always doused us kids liberally with it when we got careless and hurt ourselves. Like she wanted to ensure we were well compensated for our efforts and wouldn't likely pull at least one stupid stunt again.

But then I can also remember the kind compensate mom who could find much gentler means to care for ones wounds that one received in a pure involuntary accident. 

PS I was most always at least partly painted Mercurochrome orange, being the daredevil that I was.


----------



## pirate_girl

These!
The Weekly Reader.

When Sister Mary Robert John would hand them out for quiet time reading with a little carton of milk.


----------



## pirate_girl

Also the Scholastic Book fairs.


----------



## road squawker

..


----------



## Doc

do you remember the 1960's ....


----------



## Doc

Can you imagine paying $125 for the birth of  a baby?  

Here is a receipt from January 1958


----------



## bczoom

Was it a generic or name brand baby?  I see it's from Sears, Roebuck and company.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Can you imagine paying $125 for the birth of  a baby?
> 
> Here is a receipt from January 1958



I must have been a bargain in 1947! :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gas Station memories . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hi Fi . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The train at the amusement park . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Chicken Shack . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

What???
Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

I remember S&H Green Stamps but I ain't never seen gas at 15 cents a gallon.


----------



## Lenny

Doc, the cheapest I remember seeing gas was a couple of gas wars back in about 1963 or so when I was 16 and had my first car.....a 1957 Ford.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When people think of fall . . .
Posted in awesome because ai like Chili!


----------



## GaryHendricks

Hmm, my gramps had a few old ads lying around in their garage. I might find a few next time.


----------



## Doc

Love seeing old ads ...dreaming of prices that low once again.  LOL


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Comments made way back in 1957.   LOL


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


>



I remember that and also jousting like knights did.  Two if us would use the handle of rakes for lances and garbage can lids for shields to joust.  We had to ride the bikes with no hands.  Got scraped up a few times on the cement streets.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> I remember that and also jousting like knights did. Two if us would use the handle of rakes for lances and garbage can lids for shields to joust. We had to ride the bikes with no hands. Got scraped up a few times on the cement streets.



I lived in St Louis. Kenny Boyer was a National League Cardinal player and also a neighbor. At the age of 12 or 13 I had a pile of baseball cards and one of them was a Mickie Mantle rookie card. What did I want with that nobody American League Yankee card?  So I slapped his cheeks for weeks with the spokes on my BJ Higgins 20" bike.

On the arrogant innocence of youth


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> I lived in St Louis. Kenny Boyer was a National League Cardinal player and also a neighbor. At the age of 12 or 13 I had a pile of baseball cards and one of them was a Mickie Mantle rookie card. What did I want with that nobody American League Yankee card?  So I slapped his cheeks for weeks with the spokes on my BJ Higgins 20" bike.
> 
> On the arrogant innocence of youth



Yeah, I had a lot of this cards too, including Mickey Mantle and Roger Maris.  Too bad we didn't have the insight to keep them.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## jillcrate

This is a g00d thread!!


----------



## Lenny

I remember one time back in about 1964 during a gas price 'war', gas was 19.9 cents a gallon.  Two bucks filled up the tank on my 1957 Ford.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> I remember one time back in about 1964 during a gas price 'war', gas was 19.9 cents a gallon.  Two bucks filled up the tank on my 1957 Ford.


In 1964  CLARK stations in St Louis were in a gas war with the big names like TEXACO and STANDARD OIL.  Gas was $0.12 a gallon.  I filled my 24 gallon Pontiac Starchief for under three bucks.

But then it only got 6 to 8 MPG.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


>


We did that with TOPPS Baseball Cards ... something that, in retrospect, seems like it was probably financial folly, given the value of some of those cards if they would be in mint condition.


----------



## FrancSevin

Good ole TOPPS.  I have a direct connection with that company. I have four machines they used to collate the card sets. Bought them brand new when they closed their Scranton PA plant in 1996.

I don't do card sets any more but, those machines are still running today in my plant.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

1970 cost of living ....


----------



## Ceee

Pontoon Princess said:


> View attachment 134979


I sure do remember that stuff.   My mother thought that mercurochrome was the answer to every cut and scrape.  She also thought that every cough, cold, and chest congestion should be treated with Vicks Vapor Rub.  I didn't mind the mercurochrome so much, but I hated that greasy Vicks stuff.


----------



## Lenny

Ceee said:


> I sure do remember that stuff.   My mother thought that mercurochrome was the answer to every cut and scrape.  She also thought that every cough, cold, and chest congestion should be treated with Vicks Vapor Rub.  I didn't mind the mercurochrome so much, but I hated that greasy Vicks stuff.


Same here.   I had to lay under a lot of blankets when I had a fever.  You had to "sweat it out".


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> 1970 cost of living ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 138535


Not one of these items have changed in "intrinsic " value.  So why do they now cost ten times as much in dollars?


----------



## mla2ofus

My mom's favorite was Mentholatum.


----------



## Ceee




----------



## Doc

Ahhhh, the 70's


----------



## m1west

Doc said:


> Ahhhh, the 70's          I grew up in Michigan, when the Pintos and Vegas were 1 year old they had rust holes you could fit a football through.
> 
> 
> View attachment 140201


----------



## Doc

I'd never heard of this before.   Kewl.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Were white gloves like the mom is wearing a fashion thing at one time?    LOL


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> View attachment 140267


My Dad was born in 1903


----------



## Doc




----------



## jillcrate

Thats very nice Doc,thank you!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## PGBC

Doc said:


> View attachment 140292




I'll change on the beach without the weird contraption around my neck.


----------



## Doc

The McDonald brothers in front of the not yet opened first McDonald’s, November 1948, San Bernadino, CA



The original restaurant began operation in 1940 as a barbecue restaurant run by brothers Richard and Maurice McDonald and was named "McDonald's Famous Barbeque" and served over forty barbequed items.

Ray Kroc who is often credited with starting McDonalds came into the picture in 1954.   He bought McDonalds in 1961 for 2.3 million.








						Ray Kroc - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jillcrate

Wow thats very interesting!!!!


Thank you Doc so much  (I love mcdonalds)


----------



## pirate_girl

1958.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

The start of something Big.  UPS


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## Doc




----------



## mla2ofus

Looks like Keith was born old!!


----------



## Doc

mla2ofus said:


> Looks like Keith was born old!!


Yep.  I saw an Adam and Eve clip with God giving them instructions after just arriving on Earth.   Adam asks but who is that guy (pointing at Keith Richards ..looking exactly like his pic above).   God said: "I don't know, he was here when I got here.".   LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## chowderman

this was taken 1971, deployed to the Med, Greece methinks?


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmm, I wonder if this is legit?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## chowderman

flash back to 1980's . . . fire up 'yer modem - 400, 800,1200,2400,9600,14.4,28.8,56k modem . . . .

1997 - AOL - aka American on Hold - dies in mid-sentence.
Steve Case, CEO - "It's new technology, it broke, get over it."

a slow witted correspondent of the era could easily pro-pend the internet was not going to work . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Here's some.
My Dad.
All of 17 years old.
United States Navy.
I think the one on the left he was stationed in San Diego for boot camp.
The one on the right, Subic Bay (according to my brother).

❣


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

1966 at Whiskey a Go Go on Sunset Strip


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Misa

FrancSevin said:


> _I remember gas wars back in 1964.  12 cents per gallon!
> 
> Buying more than 8 gallons often got one a 4 piece steak knife set or even a 5 transistor pocket radio!
> 
> There's more.
> 
> * An attendant not only filled the tank for you, He cleaned your windshield AND checked your oil. * *If you were a woman, he would likely ask if he could check your tire pressures.*
> 
> *All done politely, with courtesy, and a smile.
> *
> And best of all...;HE SPOKE ENGLISH!_



When I read your post, it reminded me of this scene from one of my favorite movies, _"Back to the Future",_ when Marty is transported back to the 1950s and he goes into town and watches the gas station attendants servicing a customer. 

Is the depiction in this video accurate, and is this how you remember it really was back then?  It's hard for me to imagine that this is how things really were in the 1950s when I compare it to now, how literally _no one_ that works at gas stations services customers at the pump, nor do they care if the customer needs anything.


----------



## mla2ofus

The gas station scene is a little overblown. You usually got one attendant who would pump the gas, wash the windshield and, at your request, check your oil and antifreeze and your tires. Most gas stations did oil changes and checked all fluids. Also fixed flats and some repairs. Been there, done that in the early 60's!! My soon to be wife's aunt pulled in driving a volkswagen bug for gas and asked her if I should check the antifreeze and she said "yes". I had to explain to her I was pranking her and we both got a laugh!!.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Top songs of 1971 ....


----------



## Doc

Britain's Top songs of 1968


----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

Ironman said:


> View attachment 144470


WOW! I can't believe it's not butter!


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> View attachment 144502View attachment 144503


Not all of them


----------



## Doc

The Babe.  






Babe Ruth with Shoeless Joe Jackson (1917)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Doc




----------



## chowderman

living the life . . . 1949...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> View attachment 137761


My fiancé' and I were at the Ford dealership in1967 when the GT Torin on the floor was $2200.  Payments were going to be $66 a month with $500 down.
I was making about $375 a month so this was perfect.
She said "no way."
She was so uncomfortable at the Ford dealership I thought she was going to evaporate.

My Bad!  OF course.
I had ignored the fact that her dad owned two American Motors dealerships and should have been looking at a Marlin or an AMC product.  
At least he was tolerant of my Pontiac parked in front of his house.  But a FORD!?!
 And here we were in the Devil's showroom.
I'm the guy.  Its what we do!

Yeah, the relationship didn't work out.


----------



## Doc

I suspect we have quite a few here who remember these ladies.

The Lennon Sisters.


----------



## Ironman

Pat Benatar


----------



## 300 H and H

Ironman said:


> Pat Benatar
> 
> View attachment 148091


Pat had some REALY nice wheels back then!!


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Junkman




----------



## Junkman




----------



## Junkman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

At some concert in the 60's I suppose.   I wonder if any in the pic are still alive today?


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> At some concert in the 60's I suppose.   I wonder if any in the pic are still alive today?


They are still around and working in the White House as we speak.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman

Kinda looks like a cutlass too.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

The actress Sharon Tate, as a child.
Of course, the Dachshund is what caught my eye.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Doc

I remember ads were you could buy one of these WWII jeeps still in the box.   I wanted one but never could afford one.


----------



## mla2ofus

Where's the cosmolene?


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I remember ads were you could buy one of these WWII jeeps still in the box.   I wanted one but never could afford one.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148460


$600 bucks in 1967. Popular Mechanics Magazine, in the classifieds.

A months pay for a Jeep.
But then a Ford Grand Torino was $2100 or $66 a month payments.   Much faster, and you didn't have to assemble it

Yeah, I had the same problem


----------



## lorenzo

My dad checked into getting one of those.  
The adds in the magazines were a bit miss leading. Its been a long time ago but if i remember right you had to buy ten of them to get that price.


----------



## FrancSevin

lorenzo said:


> My dad checked into getting one of those.
> The adds in the magazines were a bit miss leading. Its been a long time ago but if i remember right you had to buy ten of them to get that price.


That I don't remember.

Group buy will do that.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

lorenzo said:


> My dad checked into getting one of those.
> The adds in the magazines were a bit miss leading. Its been a long time ago but if i remember right you had to buy ten of them to get that price.


Yep.  Now that you mention it I do recall you had to buy 10.   I was a teen when I saw that.  Putting together the group was next to impossible for us teens at the time.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 148797



 He was in the Territorial Army paratroopers.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Gary, Indiana 1978


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## J5 Bombardier

John Candy was taken to soon , what a talent.


----------



## J5 Bombardier

Any body  ever operate one of these ?   Last time I saw this circular saw in action was in the early seventies, now with new wood it's ready to run again.  Safety gear required , that's why all the old guys are deaf !


----------



## pirate_girl

Napalm girl, Kim Phuc-then and now.


----------



## Doc

A new Corvette in front of Kalo Chevrolet in Grafton, West Virginia in 1959.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Truly an awesome pic.


----------



## Ironman

Moving the Spruce Goose


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Pomeroy Ohio  1959.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

Well. Michelle still looks good.


----------



## Ironman

The Simplicity “Air-Conditioned Lawnmower” 1957​


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

1964 GTO on the Pontiac home plant assembly line in Pontiac, MI. When John DeLorean pitched the idea of the GTO to GM's upper management, they laughed and said he wouldn't sell 500 units. By year end over 32,000 1964 GTOs had been sold and the muscle car era was born.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman

1890’s bus


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

❤
Admiral Nimitz


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ross 650

Ironman said:


> View attachment 151293


My first car had that gear pattern except it was on the floor.  1931 Model A Ford!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Mine was a '39 Ford. 
On the floor.
Same pattern.

Air conditioning via a crank that opened the windshield 3" at the bottom.


----------



## Ross 650

FrancSevin said:


> Mine was a '39 Ford.
> On the floor.
> Same pattern.
> 
> Air conditioning via a crank that opened the windshield 3" at the bottom.


Mine had that same air conditioner too!  Mine also had an auxiliary starter under the seat.  It was called a crank!! All you had to do was to retard the timing with the lever on the left side of the steering column and go to the front and give it all you had.  Lots of fun!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Ross 650 said:


> Mine had that same air conditioner too!  Mine also had an auxiliary starter under the seat.  It was called a crank!! All you had to do was to retard the timing with the lever on the left side of the steering column and go to the front and give it all you had.  Lots of fun!!


I had a crank handle under the seat.  Get out, poke it into the front grill and crank.  Frankly it was easier to just push it a bit and pop the clutch.
I ran out of gas once and drove it almost a mile home on the starter.   To be fair it was downhill most of the way but still, no way with today's engines.


----------



## mla2ofus

And later there was overdrive too.


----------



## Ross 650

mla2ofus said:


> And later there was overdrive too.


Overdrive was cool.  After you started in first gear, you could shift into second and high without using the clutch.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ross 650 said:


> Overdrive was cool.  After you started in first gear, you could shift into second and high without using the clutch.


Who used the clutch after first gear?
I didn't.
Drove my dad crazy


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> Who used the clutch after first gear?
> I didn't.
> Drove my dad crazy


Never tried the no clutch option.   First I've ever heard of that.   Seems like you'd be tearing up some gears without the clutch.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Never tried the no clutch option.   First I've ever heard of that.   Seems like you'd be tearing up some gears without the clutch.


I called synchronization. Clutch to first gear yes.
Rev up to 3M RPM then let off the throttle as you apply pressure to the shift knob.  The gears will un-mesh as the torque lowers tozero. And then if you time it right the driveshaft and pilot shaft will synch and you slide to second. Same to go to third. 
Downshift is the same in reverse. Sorta like double clutching only slower.

I still shift that way on my 95 Dodge one ton AND my 2006 Chrysler Crossfire. If I am in a hurry, I'll double clutch.

Done right your synchros last longer and so does the clutch.

BTW, Henry Ford's first race with the competing auto makers was done in an automobile he designed with no clutch, and no brakes.

He still won.


----------



## Doc

Does this face look familiar?    It should .....



She was The Model for the Statue of Liberty.
Frédéric Auguste Bartholdi's model for the Statue of Liberty was the beautiful Frenchwoman Isabelle Boyer, who was first married to the American industrialist Isaac Merrit Singer-of sewing machine fame- and later to the Duke of Campo Selice of Luxembourg.
In 1878, the 36-year-old Duchess de Campo Selice attracted the attention of the sculptor who forever immortalized her features in the face of Lady Liberty.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Is that Janis???


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> Is that Janis???


Yep. Regular Girl with a huge voice. I think she was a member of the “27 club”.


----------



## Umberto

Lee’s Liquor Store in Rock Island back in the old days. I used to go to their new store in the early 70‘s and even got my father shopping there.


----------



## Ironman

1914 was the date on this.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto

“People never lie so much as before an election, during a war, or after a hunt.”

Otto von Bismarck


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

A Hollywood Story,
If it wasn't for a simple twist of fate, Tony Dow may have never played the part of "Wally."

Jerry Mathers, the Beaver explains:

“As most people know, Tony Dow was my big brother on Leave it to Beaver,” Mathers wrote. “Ironically, he was really ‘the Beaver’ in his real life family because he only had an older brother and he was the youngest. I on the other hand was the eldest of my four siblings so I actually was the ‘Wally’ in my real family.”

But Dow might have never landed the role were it not for someone else’s teenage growth spurt, Mathers added. Dow wasn’t in the original pilot for the show, which was called “It’s a Small World.” It was only when the original Wally shot up in height before production began that producers searched for a shorter star.

“The boy who played Wally grew about 5 inches between the time the pilot was filmed and [when] we went into production of the series,” Mathers wrote. “He was almost as tall as Hugh Beaumont [who played father Ward Cleaver] so the producers decided to put out another casting call for a boy who was more height appropriate for that age. Tony’s true life ability as an athlete was a perfect fit for Wally, he was cast for the part, and the rest is television history!”


----------



## Umberto

Doc said:


> View attachment 152936
> 
> A Hollywood Story,
> If it wasn't for a simple twist of fate, Tony Dow may have never played the part of "Wally."
> 
> Jerry Mathers, the Beaver explains:
> 
> “As most people know, Tony Dow was my big brother on Leave it to Beaver,” Mathers wrote. “Ironically, he was really ‘the Beaver’ in his real life family because he only had an older brother and he was the youngest. I on the other hand was the eldest of my four siblings so I actually was the ‘Wally’ in my real family.”
> 
> But Dow might have never landed the role were it not for someone else’s teenage growth spurt, Mathers added. Dow wasn’t in the original pilot for the show, which was called “It’s a Small World.” It was only when the original Wally shot up in height before production began that producers searched for a shorter star.
> 
> “The boy who played Wally grew about 5 inches between the time the pilot was filmed and [when] we went into production of the series,” Mathers wrote. “He was almost as tall as Hugh Beaumont [who played father Ward Cleaver] so the producers decided to put out another casting call for a boy who was more height appropriate for that age. Tony’s true life ability as an athlete was a perfect fit for Wally, he was cast for the part, and the rest is television history!”


RIP


----------



## Doc

Umberto said:


> RIP


Last I read he is still hanging on in hospice, but not likely to last long.


----------



## Umberto

Doc said:


> Last I read he is still hanging on in hospice, but not likely to last long.


According to CNN, a trusted news source, he has passed.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad

Advertisement from Progressive Farmer Magazine, February 1952


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## chowderman

my dad's daily driver - '52 Austin of England - ran great until he gave it to my brother @ 16.  lasted a couple months in a teen-age driver routine . . .


----------



## Umberto

A boy reading a book in a bombed out London bookstore. 1940


----------



## Doc

Very accurate prediction for cell phones way back in 1963


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc

OSHA? what's OSHA? Yes, a ladder on top of a Ford Model T was used by employees to perform maintenance on street lights


----------



## waybomb

^^^They used to build beautiful homes......


----------



## Doc

I'm sure you all remember these.  The good ole days.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## chowderman

somebody missed a decimal point








						1909 Bailey Electric - conceptcarz.com
					

The 1909 Bailey Electric Phaeton was a sturdy, rugged vehicle. It completed an endurance run through four New England states and climbed Mr. Washington, New...




					conceptcarz.com
				



"The company promoted its machines as cross-country vehicles capable of driving 100 miles on full charge under ideal conditions. This was an impressive claim since most electrics of the time had a limited drive time of 20-2 miles between battery charges."

"endurance" is not distance between charging.


----------



## Doc

1970.   So many faces that many of us will recognize.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

I played basketball in that gym. The school was torn down and a fitness center was built on site. The talk now is the gym will be turn down, as well.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

❤


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> ❤
> 
> View attachment 154895


That’s crazy!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto

Doc said:


> 1970.   So many faces that many of us will recognize.
> 
> View attachment 154228


not many left alive from that photo… Bob Newhart, meathead, Dick van Dyke. ?


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Emmaroy

Doc said:


> View attachment 153900


Perhaps not 1927,  Harley Davidson didnt have the two small (twin) headlights until  1929


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## BreadHead




----------



## Gary O'

I bet none of you guys remember this one


----------



## Doc

Portable TV concept, 1967


----------



## Doc

Woodstock 1969


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> Woodstock 1969
> 
> View attachment 155575


Okay… I suppose I could give you a ride, ya smelly hippy


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

Frank Zappa playing a bicycle on Steve Allan Show, 1963.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

I loved a good ceegar back in the day


----------



## Doc

Any of you old fellers remember this?   I'm much to young for this.  Had no idea this ever existed.   LOL  

(Oct 12th 1955) 
Today in 1955 the Chrysler Corporation launched high-fidelity record players for its 1956 model year automobiles. Known as Highway Hi-Fi, the record player was manufactured by CBS Electronics and measured about four inches high and less than a foot wide, and it mounted under the instrument panel. Seven-inch discs, made exclusively for Highway Hi-Fi by Columbia Special Products, spun at 16 2/3 rpm and required almost three times the number of grooves per inch as an LP.
Chrysler discontinued the players in late 1958.


----------



## mla2ofus

I also see the buttons for the typewriter transmission.


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> I also see the buttons for the typewriter transmission.


And the padded dashboard mounted with a rear-view mirror that was useless.

I never understood and attraction for the tranny buttons.

As for the record player, J.C. Whitney sold one for about $45 bucks that used standard 45's
yeah, i bought one.  Didn't work to weel in my '39 buck-board  Ford


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> *And the padded dashboard mounted with a rear-view mirror that was useless.*
> 
> I never understood and attraction for the tranny buttons.
> 
> As for the record player, J.C. Whitney sold one for about $45 bucks that used standard 45's
> yeah, i bought one.  Didn't work to weel in my '39 buck-board  Ford


Awe come on Franc.  It was before mirrors on the underside of sun visors.  For the ladies to put on lipstick and whatnot.   LOL


----------



## Ross 650

Did anyone notice the different shaped keys.  You could open the trunk or doors in the dark by feeling the key shape.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Ross 650 said:


> Did anyone notice the different shaped keys.  You could open the trunk or doors in the dark by feeling the key shape.


Made more sense to have just one key.


----------



## Ross 650

Ironman said:


> View attachment 156286


That is a 1931 Model A Ford they are leaning on.  My first car was the same.


----------



## Umberto

Tom Thumb supermarket, 1966


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I had about exactly the same stereo with 4 big ass speakers.  Bought them all in the base exchange of the Philippines for pennies on the dollar.   I still have the reel to reel and the speakers.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## BreadHead




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc

Dinner party at the Hotel Astor. New York City. 1904.


----------



## bczoom

That's a pretty famous picture.
A quick internet search says the two men in front, the one on the left is John Jacob Astor. Right might be his cousin William, owner of the Hotel Astor.

John Jacob Astor, owner of the Waldorf-Astoria, would go down with the Titanic on April 14, 1912.


----------



## Doc

Something you don't see everyday. This is the sales receipt for a 1954 Chevrolet 210 4-door bought April 1954.

??? Oil filter listed as add on for 14.50.   ?????   Strange.


----------



## Ross 650

If I remember correctly the oil filter was an add on accessory.  I think they were clamped to the intake manifold with a couple of rubber hoses connected to the block.


----------



## mla2ofus

Had a '64 Rambler straight 6 that had the add on filter and the bracket was bolted to the head. With the filter upside down it was a mess to change.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## mla2ofus

So that's where cawliga went.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Aug 8, 1932. Two workers clean eagle ornamentment on Chrysler building in Manhattan


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto

1920 Model A


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## chowderman

that's modern.  my early recollections were riding my bike down to the local tap room, buy Pall Mall cigarettes (for my parents....)
25 cents a pack, and I got to keep the two pennies change in the wrapper . . .


----------



## Doc

chowderman said:


> that's modern.  my early recollections were riding my bike down to the local tap room, buy Pall Mall cigarettes (for my parents....)
> 25 cents a pack, and I got to keep the two pennies change in the wrapper . . .


Old to some.    I'm like you in that  I remember being sent to the local store to buy Pall Mall for my dad, Kent for my mom.   Ahh the good ole days.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Younguns,
I remember being sent to get Old Gold for my parents.  If I remember correctly they were 18 cents per pack.  I also remember my Dad smoking Bull Durham.


----------



## Lenny

chowderman said:


> that's modern.  my early recollections were riding my bike down to the local tap room, buy Pall Mall cigarettes (for my parents....)
> 25 cents a pack, and I got to keep the two pennies change in the wrapper . . .


Yep.  I remember when cigarettes were two bits a pack.

It the Navy over in Vietnam they were 10 cents a pack for non-filtered ones and 11 cents a pack for filtered ones.


----------



## m1west

it was Camels for dad


----------



## baldy347

Non filtered Camels for Dad.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman

It’s a good thing this fad passed.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## chowderman

there is (of course...) a back story to this . . . 
my great aunt, a vapid tea-totaller, had a beau.  for Christmas one of the family presented them with a bottle of "Wedding Rye"
which went over like the proverbial lead balloon...  out with the booze, in with a tie... 
she never married; probably should have gone with the booze.

my Great Aunt put the booze in the cupboard, about 1920-1935 or so.  when she died my mother moved the Wedding Rye from my aunt's cupboard to her cupboard, and when my mother died I moved it from my mother's cupboard to my cupboard.
un-opened, tax seal intact, seriously not a lot of evaporation loss, with carton and gift tag . . . 
there are people quite fond of old booze - sold it for some $400+, he paid the shipping....



the box has a number of other pixs - this is from a advert but it's not the same as the carton pix.


----------



## Umberto

So, back in 1996 we were going to Victoria, B.C. for the weekend and my dad asked me to get him a bottle of Golden Wedding Rye, which I did, and I got a bottle of Limited Addition Crown Royal for myself. The guy in the liquor store put them in a paper sack. On the walk back to our hotel the sack tore and the bottle of Golden Wedding hit the sidewalk. That night, about 0200, I got a call in our room from the Victoria police to call my brother. My father passed away from a stroke. I still have the bottle of Crown Royal, unopened, under my bar. A few years later I went back and told the man in the liquor store my story and he said if I would have come back they would have given me another bottle.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

How times have changed.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Prunes???


----------



## Umberto




----------

